# Automate VBox Guest Launch?



## Weaseal (Apr 14, 2012)

Does any system exist for automated launching of a VirtualBox guest by a FreeBSD host at boot?

```
$ uname -mrs
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64
```


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 14, 2012)

Add 
	
	



```
VBoxManage startvm NAME_OF_VM &
```
 to your .xinitrc.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2012)

There's also VBoxHeadless.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 14, 2012)

@Weaseal

Sure:

/etc/rc.conf

```
vboxnet_enable="YES"
vboxheadless_enable="YES"
vboxheadless_machines="Webserver"
vboxheadless_Webserver_flags="-s Webserver-n -m 54321 -o PASSWORD"
```

Also check: http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/


----------



## Weaseal (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, this did the trick! (Combined with the awesome phpvirtualbox port).


----------

